# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Stirella Simac sx430d, δεν δουλεύει το σίδερο

## Panoss

Το μπόιλερ δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά *το σίδερο δεν ζεσταίνεται*.
Άνοιξα το σίδερο και μέτρησα την αντίσταση 70 Ωμ.
Ο θερμοστάτης είναι οκ.

Απ' ότι έχω διαπιστώσει μέχρι στιγμής, δεν πηγαίνει ρεύμα στο σίδερο (στο οποίο όλα φαίνονται εντάξει).

Οπότε σκέφτομαι μήπως το πρόβλημα είναι στο μπόιλερ.
Υπάρχει κάποιο κλίξον στο μπόιλερ που να ελέγχει το ρεύμα προς το σίδερο;

(όποια βοήθεια δεκτή)

----------


## Panoss

Η βαλβίδα:

320.136-228x228_0.jpg

έχει κάποια σχέση με το ρεύμα που πηγαίνει στο σίδερο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εκτός από τα 3 βασικά καλώδια (φάση - ουδέτερος - γείωση) που κατευθύνονται από μπόιλερ προς το σίδερο , λογικά υπάρχει και ένα 4ο καλώδιο που είναι "επιστροφή" της φάσης για να οπλίσει από τον μπουτόν του σίδερου η βαλβίδα . Το πιθανό δηλαδή είναι ότι δεν σχετίζεται η βαλβίδα .
Πιεσσοστάτη μεριά ? (έρχεται το μπόιλερ αφού ζεσταθεί σε κατάσταση "οκ"?) 
Μέσα στο σίδερο εκτός την αντίσταση θέρμανσης και βασικό θερμοστάτη , έχει πιθανά και θερμικό ασφαλείας (παρέλειψες έλεγχο στο θερμικό?)

----------


## Panoss

> Εκτός από τα 3 βασικά καλώδια (φάση - ουδέτερος - γείωση) που κατευθύνονται από μπόιλερ προς το σίδερο , λογικά υπάρχει και ένα 4ο καλώδιο που είναι "επιστροφή" της φάσης για να οπλίσει από τον μπουτόν του σίδερου η βαλβίδα . Το πιθανό δηλαδή είναι ότι δεν σχετίζεται η βαλβίδα.


Ναι υπάρχει το 4ο καλώδιο που αναφέρεις.




> Πιεσσοστάτη μεριά ? (έρχεται το μπόιλερ αφού ζεσταθεί σε κατάσταση "οκ"?)


Τον πιεσοστάτη δεν έχω καταφέρει να τον εντοπίσω, δεν ξέρω και αν έχει.




> Μέσα στο σίδερο εκτός την αντίσταση θέρμανσης και βασικό θερμοστάτη , έχει πιθανά και θερμικό ασφαλείας (παρέλειψες έλεγχο στο θερμικό?)


Δεν εντόπισα θερμικό ασφαλέιας, θα το ξανανοίξω να κοιτάξω καλύτερα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν εντόπισα θερμικό ασφαλέιας, θα το ξανανοίξω να κοιτάξω καλύτερα.


Γιατί να το ανοίξεις πάλι ? απλά από την πλευρά μπόιλερ μέτρα τα 2 συγκεκριμένα καλώδια (και αφού βάλεις τέρμα τον βασικό θερμοστάτη του σίδερου) αν δεν έχεις ένδειξη , τότε πιθανά να έχει κόψει θερμικό .

----------


## Panoss

Οκ, το εντόπισα, μοιάζει σαν μικρός ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής (ένα κυλινδράκι δηλαδή), μέσα σε πλαστικό σωληνάκι.
Είναι εντάξει, άγει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

τα 2 κλίξον εντός του μπόιλερ? NC και τα 2 οκ?
https://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.aspx?mid=960&l=1

----------


## Panoss

Είναι στην εξωτερική πλευρά του μπόιλερ και είναι οκ και τα δύο.
Άστα Πέτρο, όλα τα βρίσκω οκ..."απλά"...δεν δουλεύει (το σίδερο)... :Confused1:

----------


## Panoss

Θέλω να αφαιρέσω τα καλώδια από την αντίσταση αλλά είναι πονταρισμένα απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω (στο σημείο που δείχνει το κόκκινο βελάκι στη φωτό). Χωρίς να χαλάσω την πονταρισιά μάλλον αδύνατο να αφαιρέσω το καλώδιο ε;

DSC_0059 - Copy.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Λοιπόν, σύνδεσα την αντίσταση κατευθείαν στα 230V, δουλεύει οκ.
Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έρχεται τάση.

----------


## Panoss

Λοιπόν, ευρέθη ο ένοχος, είναι το καλώδιο της επιστροφής του ρεύματος από το σίδερο στο μπόιλερ. Κάπου έχει κοπεί.
Και το 'χα μετρήσει 5-6 χιλιάδες φορές και το 'βρισκα οκ!  :Brick wall: 

Μάλλον αυτό πρέπει να είναι το ανταλλακτικό αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος, δεν γράφει και για ποια μοντέλα κάνει.

----------


## Panoss

13,39€ + 5€ = 18,39€ (ανταλλακτικό + έξοδα αποστολής) από ιντερνετικό μαγαζί.

Το βρήκα σε 'μαγαζί της γειτονιάς' που πουλάει ανταλλακτικά ηλεκτρικών συσκευών με 10€ (θα παραλάβω την Πέμπτη).

Άρα, πριν παραγγείλουμε κάτι μέσω ίντερνετ, όντας σίγουροι ότι πετύχαμε την καλύτερη τιμή, μήπως να ψάχνουμε και τα μαγαζάκια της γειτονιάς;
Για να αγοράζουμε σε πραγματικά καλύτερες τιμές αλλά και να μην πηγαίνουν και τα λεφτά συνέχεια στους ίδιους και τους ίδιους, να ζήσει και κάνας άλλος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να το αναλύσουμε λίγο , το 13,39 είναι μαζί με τη φάπα (τα μεταφορικά θα είναι σχεδόν ίδια με το να τρέχεις με το δικό σου μεταφορικό μέσο χ 2 φορές , για να το παραλάβεις ο ίδιος ) , άρα λογικά σου βγαίνει σχεδόν το ίδιο .

Το άδικο είναι ότι διογκώνεις φαινομενικά την διαφορά εξαιτίας της μεταφορικής

----------


## Panoss

> τα μεταφορικά θα είναι σχεδόν ίδια με το να τρέχεις με το δικό σου μεταφορικό μέσο χ 2 φορές , για να το παραλάβεις ο ίδιος


Θα μου κοστίσει 5 ευρώ να πάω δυο φορές στο μαγαζί της γειτονιάς; :Confused1:   Πώς προκύπτει αυτό ρε Πέτρο;
Με τα πόδια πάω, λες να χαλάσω θερμίδες αξίας 5 ευρώ;

Όπως και να 'χει, γλιτώνω από δυο μεριές:
-από την τιμή του προϊόντος 3,39€
-από τα μεταφορικά 5€

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με τα πόδια πάω, λες να χαλάσω θερμίδες αξίας 5 ευρώ;


 Αυτό το είπα λόγω "Αθήνας" (αν τυχαίνει το κατάστημα να είναι ακριβώς στην διεύθυνση σου είναι τύχη) , άλλο να αγοράζεις πολλά τεμάχια και μελετάς κέρδος στο σύνολο.
Πάντως ως σκεπτικό για την υποστήριξη μικρών καταστημάτων έναντι μεγάλων είμαι υπέρ .

----------

